# genome sequencing = προσδιορισμός της αλληλουχίας / αλληλούχιση του γονιδιώματος



## fofoka (May 17, 2009)

Καλησπέρα!

Η δημοφιλής απόδοση στο Google είναι η "αλληλουχία του γονιδιώματος". Ωστόσο υπάρχει σε αρκετές σελίδες -επιστημονικού περιεχομένου- και η "αλληλούχηση του γονιδιώματος". Γνωρίζετε ποιο από τα δύο είναι το σωστό; (Εκτός αν είναι και τα δύο!)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2009)

Χμμ... κι εγώ μόλις είδα τον τίτλο σκέφτηκα αμέσως ότι εννοείς τη _*γονιδιακή αλληλουχία*_ (με σαφώς λιγότερα ευρήματα —αλλά π.χ. στο EUR-LEX και φόρουμ της ιατρικής σχολής— αλλά μια λέξη λιγότερη, χωρίς τη γενική και —νομίζω— πιο λογική δομή: επιθετικό προσδιορισμό του ουσιαστικού). :)


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

Στον προσδιορισμό (ή και χαρτογράφηση) της αλληλουχίας του γονιδιώματος έχω μείνει. Αν μιλάμε για αυτό:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_genome_sequencing


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2009)

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω με μια πρόχειρη ματιά στα ευρήματα του γκουγκλ και απανωτές ερωτήσεις στη βιολόγο συμβία, αλληλουχία του γονιδιώματος ή (καλύτερα) γονιδιακή αλληλουχία είναι η σειρά των γονιδίων στο γενετικό υλικό (γονιδίωμα, DNA), ενώ η αλληλούχηση είναι η διαδικασία του καθορισμού αυτής της αλληλουχίας, οπότε sequence=αλληλουχία και sequencing=αλληλούχηση.
Ελπίζω να σε βοηθάει...


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

Για να εξηγήσω: το _sequencing_ είναι διαδικασία (_αλληλουχία του γονιδιώματος_ είναι το _genome sequence_). Προσδιορίζεις τη σειρά. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το ρήμα _αλληλουχώ_ σημαίνει «προσδιορίζω τη σειρά» (που δεν σήμαινε τέτοιο πράγμα), τότε δικαιολογείται η δημιουργία ουσιαστικού _αλληλούχηση_. Αλλιώς, απλώς το φτιάξανε γιατί βαρέθηκαν τις πολλές λέξεις.


----------



## fofoka (May 17, 2009)

Πάντως το κείμενό μου αναφέρεται στη διαδικασία, δηλαδή στην αλληλούχηση. Αν όμως αυτός ο όρος δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί (αν δεν θεωρείται δόκιμος), τότε προβληματίζομαι. Θα με βόλευε μια μονολεκτική απόδοση. Νομίζετε ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος "ανάλυση της αλληλουχίας"; Βρήκα επίσης και τον "προσδιορισμό της αλληλουχίας".


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλιώς, απλώς το φτιάξανε γιατί βαρέθηκαν τις πολλές λέξεις.


Ακριβώς. 
Αν πρέπει καθημερινά να λες: "Πρέπει να τελειώσω κι εκείνο τον προσδιορισμό (ή χαρτογράφηση) της αλληλουχίας του γονιδιώματος των χοίρων", αντί να καταφύγεις στην εύκολη λύση να το λες sequencing, δεν δικαιούσαι τη λεξιπλασία της "αλληλούχησης";:)

Μα, fofoka, οι καθ' ύλην αρμόδιοι (οι βιολόγοι) το χρησιμοποιούν και καθημερινά και επίσημα, άρα είναι κατάλληλο για την απόδοση που το θέλεις. Για το αν είναι γλωσσικά ορθό, εγώ δηλώνω αναρμόδιος, ειδικά εδώ μέσα που πάρα πολλοί με ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ στον τομέα αυτό.

Κι ένα γλωσσάρι, για να βρίσκεται και για άλλα ερωτήματα που ενδεχομένως θα προκύψουν: English-Greek Molecular Biology Dictionary (with proposed terms) από το Harvard.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

Πάντως, η _χαρτογράφηση του γονιδιώματος_ είναι σύντομο, σαφές και ασφαλές.


----------



## Elena (May 17, 2009)

Δεν έχω χρόνο, αλλά:

*mapping*= *χαρτογράφηση* (με εξαιρετικά απλά λόγια) = (πλήρης προσδιορισμός των αλληλουχιών και) προσδιορισμός του (σημείου, περιοχής κ.λπ.) του χρωμοσώματος στο οποίο ανήκουν -εντοπισμός *θέσης*, δηλαδή
sequencing=
α. για DNA/RNA = προσδιορισμός (της σειράς) των βάσεων -δηλ. ποιές είναι οι βάσεις και σε ποια σειρά
β. για πρωτεΐνες = προσδιορισμός (της σειράς) των αμινοξέων -δηλ. ποιά είναι τα αμινοξέα και σε ποια σειρά

και υπάρχουν κι ένα σωρό παραλλαγές για διάφορες τεχνικές -και με διάφορους στόχους -π.χ. shotgun sequencing=shotgun cloning (λόγω της διαδικασίας που προϋποθέτει -αρχικά, δηλαδή, κλωνοποίηση)

Συνεπώς, διαφωνώ με το Νίκο (κατηγορηματικά, κάθετα, οριζόντια κ.λπ. :)).


Το «αλληλούχη(ι)ση» έχει (καλώς ή κακώς) περάσει (ένα σωρό επιστημονικές αναφορές και στο διαδίκτυο), αλλά δεν βλέπω και κανένα απολύτως λόγο για μονολεκτική απόδοση. Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται η περίφραση με το «προσδιορισμός». Εννοείται ότι εξαρτάται κι από το κείμενο, το ύφος, ποιος το έχει γράψει, σε ποιον απευθύνεται κ.λπ.


----------



## diceman (May 17, 2009)

+1 Elena

Eξ ου και DNA sequencer, η συσκευή που προσδιορίζει την αλληλουχία βάσεων, αμινοξέων κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2009)

Ξέρω, ξέρω, σε τεχνικά κείμενα δεν πρέπει να βάζεις γλώσσα εφημερίδας.

sequencing = προσδιορισμός της σειράς / της αλληλουχίας
mapping = χαρτογράφηση
sequence mapping = χαρτογράφηση της σειράς (μόνο προσδιορισμός σειράς, όχι προσδιορισμός θέσεων)

Για την _αλληλούχηση_: Υπάρχει [υπήρχε] ρήμα _αλληλουχώ_ και σημαίνει συνάπτω, συνδέω και συνάπτομαι, συνδέομαι. Η _αλληλούχιση_, που είναι πιο διαδεδομένη, σημαίνει ότι έφτιαξαν και ρήμα _αλληλουχίζω_. 

Αν πάρουμε το αγγλικό ρήμα sequence:

1. put or do things in order: to arrange things or perform actions in a definite order 
2. _biochemistry_ determine molecule's sequence: to determine the sequence of a protein or nucleic acid 
σημαίνει απλώς ότι έχουμε νέο ρήμα _αλληλουχίζω_, με ουσιαστικό _αλληλούχιση_, που σημαίνει ό,τι και το (2): προσδιορίζω τη σειρά / την αλληλουχία κ.λπ. (τα λέει η Ε.).

Είναι αργά για ενστάσεις.


----------



## Elena (May 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> sequence mapping = χαρτογράφηση της σειράς (μόνο προσδιορισμός σειράς, όχι προσδιορισμός θέσεων)



(Δεν θεωρώ ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι θέμα γλώσσας εφημερίδας ή τεχνικού κειμένου, αλλά... anyway.)

Δεν ξέρω πώς/πού έγινε η αλίευση πληροφοριών σου, ούτε γιατί αποφάσισες να πιάσεις το «sequence mapping», αλλά πάρε μια ωραία εικόνα για «sequence mapping» -γιατί κάνεις λάθος και σε αυτόν τον ορισμό (κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα).








Ancestral sequence mapping for group-II genes. Organization follows Figure 6. Antipla., antiplatelet. Chp., chaperone. UnChar., genes with uncharacterized pharmacological effects.

Lynch BMC Evolutionary Biology 2007 7:2 doi:10.1186/1471-2148-7-2


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2009)

Γλώσσα εφημερίδας σημαίνει ότι, αν έχεις για τίτλο το _genome sequencing_ και γράψεις στα ελληνικά αυτό που έβαλα εδώ για τίτλο, κινδυνεύεις να μη σε διαβάσει κανείς. Ενώ η _χαρτογράφηση_ είναι μια λέξη που, ανακριβής-ξεανακριβής, θα την καταλάβουν όλοι — για το _γονιδίωμα_ δεν ξέρω, αν και έχει γίνει της μόδας. Τους τσακώνεις, λοιπόν, τους αναγνώστες, τους βάζεις να το διαβάσουν, και τους ρίχνεις μερικές _αλληλουχίσεις_ μέσα στο κείμενο, έτσι που να το καταλάβουν. Έτσι θέλω κι εγώ: μη μου λες ότι δεν αποδίδω σωστά το _sequence mapping_. Πες μου τι είναι και πώς πρέπει να το πούμε (δεν υπάρχει βιασύνη), γιατί οι εικόνες σαν σωροί από χαπάκια μού μοιάζουν. :)


----------



## Katerina_A (May 18, 2009)

Ναι, για πείτε, για πείτε. Να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε μια και καλή το ζήτημα, διότι εγώ τόσα χρόνια βάζω «προσδιορισμός...» για το sequencing και θέλω να ξέρω αν είναι σωστό.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2009)

Δεν διαφώνησε η Ελένη με αυτά που μπήκαν στο τίτλο. Απλώς είχα γράψει, εκτός από «προσδιορισμός της αλληλουχίας», και «χαρτογράφηση της αλληλουχίας», και ύστερα έκανα την υπεραπλούστευση «χαρτογράφηση του γονιδιώματος», οπότε πολύ σωστά με διόρθωσε ότι η χαρτογράφηση δεν περιγράφει μόνο τη σειρά αλλά και τις θέσεις. Μένει τώρα να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει _sequence mapping_ και πώς πρέπει να αποδοθεί.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 18, 2009)

Μάστα. Για να δούμε, λοιπόν.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2009)

Αφού πήρα τηλεφωνική εξήγηση (και όχι μόνο), μπορώ να πω (κι αν το κάνω πάλι λάθος, θα ακολουθήσει νέα εξήγηση) ότι το (δευτερεύουσας σημασίας) _sequence mapping_ είναι ο εντοπισμός της θέσης μιας αλληλουχίας ή πολλών αλληλουχιών και, τέλος πάντων, δεν είναι πρόβλημα να το πούμε _χαρτογράφηση αλληλουχίας_ ή _χαρτογράφηση αλληλουχιών_. Ωστόσο, για το genome sequencing η _χαρτογράφηση_ δεν πρέπει να μπει ούτε στη χαλαρή χρήση μιας εφημερίδας.


----------



## Elena (May 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν διαφώνησε η Ελένη με αυτά που μπήκαν στο τίτλο. Απλώς είχα γράψει, εκτός από «προσδιορισμός της αλληλουχίας», και «χαρτογράφηση της αλληλουχίας», και ύστερα έκανα την υπεραπλούστευση «χαρτογράφηση του γονιδιώματος», οπότε πολύ σωστά με διόρθωσε ότι η χαρτογράφηση δεν περιγράφει μόνο τη σειρά αλλά και τις θέσεις. Μένει τώρα να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει _sequence mapping_ και πώς πρέπει να αποδοθεί.




Τα είπα και τηλεφωνικά (στην τρεχάλα).
Πιο ενδεικτική εικόνα δεν μπόρεσα να βρω. Το (σαφώς πιο σπάνιο από τα άλλα δύο) «sequence mapping» μπορεί (άνετα) να μεταφραστεί περιγραφικά:
εντοπισμός/προσδιορισμός θέσεων/περιοχών των αλληλουχιών/ (δηλ. στις οποίες αντιστοιχούν οι αλληλουχίες -ή ακόμα και μία αλληλουχία, αν ψάχνουμε κάτι συγκεκριμένο). 

Τα σχετικά με τη γλώσσα εφημερίδας δεν τα σχολιάζω. Διαφωνώ κατηγορηματικά με το σκεπτικό στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (αν και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι καταχρηστική χρήση γίνεται από αγγλόφωνους (mapping/sequencing) και ειδικούς και μη, δεν είναι να περιμένεις κανείς πολλά από μας -και δη στο επίπεδο των εφημερίδων...).


----------

